# New Snake Decision



## Tablemanners (Oct 18, 2012)

So guys, basically I'm addicted to snakes and my room is literally like flooded with them. But despite that i am getting a new one for a Christmas present. Hoping you guys can help me with the decision and if you guys have any breeding projects just tell me about them. I already have a GTP, JCP, Stimsons so yeah anything else. Preferably a larger snake.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## NuKL7 (Oct 18, 2012)

Olive python? I want one! But don't have the time ATM for too many snakes


----------



## BIGBANG (Oct 18, 2012)

BHP, woma, bredli, diamond you have alot to go yet


----------



## Tablemanners (Oct 18, 2012)

How big do the diamonds get, i love the look of them. BHP's never did anything for me, i can appreciate them but they dont do it for me. Also i would get an olive but they are so plain!


----------



## BIGBANG (Oct 18, 2012)

anywhere between 2-3 meters


----------



## Tablemanners (Oct 18, 2012)

Yeah, i might end up going with a coastal because I really want something that will get big. But i still have a month or so to decide so i should be fine


----------



## BIGBANG (Oct 18, 2012)

you want something big have a look at a scrub python


----------



## Tablemanners (Oct 19, 2012)

Yeah I know the scrubs get huge! Im still not comfortable with anything over 10 feet so I think i might go with a diamond or a coastal then next year get a scrub. Thanks for the advice though. Anyone with any other ideas please post!


----------



## Darlyn (Oct 19, 2012)

I have an idea. Have a search around and find out what is available and select something you think fits the bill.
Asking other people for their opinions is a bit lame really cos I think you need a teradactyl.


----------



## BIGBANG (Oct 19, 2012)

T-rex would be awesome

- - - Updated - - -

as it is frowned apon to feed live animals i wonder how much a frozen cow would be to buy, and imagine the newspaper required to wrap it up when ya buy it so it doesnt defrost on the way home


----------



## Snapped (Oct 19, 2012)

Best to search all the species yourself, what one person thinks is a perfect snake, others won't.

(Id be looking at an Albino Darwin)


----------



## damian83 (Oct 19, 2012)

scrubby, water python, hypo coastal, or maybe even a collettes, there stunning(licence permitting)


----------



## disintegratus (Oct 19, 2012)

I used to think Olives were plain as well, but once I'd met a couple, I fell in love. They might not have the fancy patterns and colours, but they are a stunning snake in their own right. They're just (generally, not my fault if anyone ends up with a chainsaw olive) such gentle giants, and their lack of patterning is actually a part of their appeal.


----------



## Tablemanners (Oct 19, 2012)

Yeah I might go with an albino Darwin. They are stunners, how long until people start hatching them?


----------



## jennistephen (Oct 19, 2012)

yea i have to say olives are great to me they have a personality i love mine


----------



## Snapped (Oct 19, 2012)

There will be plenty to choose from to go in Feb/March I would think, otherwise if you look now you'll be getting one of last seasons that is left over (roughly around 10 months old).


----------



## Bananapeel (Oct 19, 2012)

If I had the space I would go an olive. They are so pretty IMO. I don't think they're plain at all! If you do think they're 'plain' get an albino one! still just one colour but a bit different. and the majority of them are big babies
Whatever floats you boat though.
Otherwise go Woma or scrubbie. Womas are a nice medium size with great personalities and stunning lookers.


----------



## damian83 (Oct 20, 2012)

Bananapeel said:


> If I had the space I would go an olive. They are so pretty IMO. I don't think they're plain at all! If you do think they're 'plain' get an albino one! still just one colour but a bit different. and the majority of them are big babies
> Whatever floats you boat though.
> Otherwise go Woma or scrubbie. Womas are a nice medium size with great personalities and stunning lookers.



imo i think olives are stunning too....


----------



## Hamalicious (Oct 20, 2012)

Honestly no matter how many snakes you get you'll want more. Originally i planned on getting one.... now i have five and Im already talking to breeders about the new season. Albino darwin's, GTP, scrub python, coastal carpet, a second Black headed python and a red bellied black snake are all on my list. Someone needs to stop me hahah


----------

